# Which of these powers would you want?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Which of these powers would you want?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't decide, so I used a random number generator and got #3:

_"To be able to use mind control over people and objects."_

I'll take it!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ooooh. Tough one.

I usually go with reading minds, since I would really, really like that, but I figure it might get old after a while. 

I will go with teleportation. It beat out flying only because it would be way better in incliment weather.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I also vote for teleport, saves a lot of money of travel expenses that's for sure


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Teleportation.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Rolls triscadecal dice*


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd say teleportation..there're so many places I'd love to travel to, but I don't have the money. 
I think reading thoughts would be the worst. It's bad enough to wonder if people are thinking bad things about you. To _know_ would be awful.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

To be the richest and most powerful person on earth.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I think I'd rather be confident and free of agoraphobia and social anxiety... could I also be free of all diseases and disorders too? That would be pretty awesome. If not though-- it might be a toss up between that and the ability to fly.

...that will come in handy when the zombie apocalypse hits.
...unless other people also chose to be able to fly- and they become zombies... then there are flying zombies... :sus


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

There is countless situations where I wish I could Teleport!
I love all these powers but that one touched my heart deep :lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't want any powers, just to be normal and happy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Fly


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Teleport.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I don't want any powers, just to be normal and happy.


I agree.

If we had one of these super powers but still had SA, we would be too shy to use it. :b

At first when i was reading down the list, i wanted to choose "read other people's thoughts" but then realized I would probably go insane and my anxiety would peak to a new high---but it might also help me know who not to be nervous around!

Then i wanted to choose the ability to become invisible, so whenever i felt bad no one could know i was there, (i'm already kinda invisible anyways, but hey), so until i saw the option for being free of SA, i was going in a negative direction, lol.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Shapeshift into any animal. That would take care of flying, speed, strength, etc.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Teleport anywhere in the world. 

I'd love to be able to just click my fingers and I am there


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Teleport.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Time travel. To be completely free of social anxiety and low self esteem was a close second.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Shapeshift into any animal!  So rad.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess free of SA, but i'd also wanna fly, time travel and be invisible!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

So many interesting choices. In the end, I think I will take the money and power. That way I will be able to afford the next best thing to a lot of powers on the list

Teleportation would be cool too.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

OP I was thinking of something very similiar just yesturday, and while I initailly thought it would be so cool to fly,, then I thought how great it would be to be invisible. But your choice of beeing able to use mind control over people and objects WOW the endless fun I could have. Also teleportation would be awsome so I'm officially very confused now :-/


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I chose FLY. I thought about teleportation, since I could go anywhere, but then I realized I could do the same thing by flying myself there. Plus it'd be convenient to fly up whenever and wherever I wanted, getting the best views, all that.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

At first, I was thinking reading minds/thoughts--but decided that may be scary and make life worst, depending on what people are thinking about me. So, I would probably choose to time travel because I love history and would love to see the future too.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm incredibly impatient, so teleport.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I went the money and power option, so I could sort this crap pocket out!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Time travel, or travel through space and find intelligent life....

What if I went back in time to 1930's Germany, and brought a laptop computer with me! :hide

Or showed Julius Caesar how to make gunpowder....

What if I brought advanced technology back in time, and deflected the asteroid from hitting the Yucatan Peninsula? Would we all by surfing the Web as we sharpened our claws and swished our tails? :con


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Teleportation. Being able to explore and go anywhere i wanted to would be really, really cool. Time travel is a close second.

Maybe the 700 years thing if it was *guaranteed* that you'd live for the entire period...


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I voted time travel. The havoc I would cause. Becoming invisible is a close second.

How can you have mind-control over an object?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

First I thought I'd like to live for 700 years, but then I thought about how much it'd suck when everyone around me croaked.

Being free of SA would be cool, but is it cooler than flying or invisibility? I don't think so.

I can't even decide. I want all these powers.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Teleport. With mind control a close second, for evil plans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There were several good ones I voted time travel.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot of these powers can be achieved via meditation. They are called siddhi powers.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

2010, wow.

Tossing up between teleporting to anywhere else on Earth because of all the travel and space travel/find intellegent life because I love space.

But then again, if I pick the mind control one, I could easily do both at other people's expenses although it would take longer.

This is tough.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would like to be able to engorge my member at will. Wait.. I may already have that.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Being rich is not a power...
Why would I be fast when I can be instant? 
The power to fly is the dumbest power ever, considering how uncomfortable and dangerous flying as a human would be... enjoy fighting birds.

No seriously though... I'd probably choose teleportation.



Misanthropic said:


> How can you have mind-control over an object?


:lol


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

*To be able to become invisible.*
I'd be able to get away with so much mischief 

I could take anything I want!
I could do anything I want!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Teleporting sounds cool. Though I would probably hit a few 'snags'. i.e. one of my boobs coming out of my face or my arm coming out of my a** or some s***. 

Telepathy sounds unappealing and frightening. If I knew what my loved ones were always thinking I would be miserable knowing their darkest thoughts, which could possibly involve me. Plus I'd likely get one hell of a headache just listening to them all go in their heads.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

To be able to become invisible and maybe 700 yrs in good health. I say maybe because I might be miserable living around other people/on this earth and want to die sooner.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I don't want any powers, just to be normal and happy.


Yeah I'd rather be normal and happy than having a super power...

However it will be nice if we had the power of invisibility cause we could hide from others presence whenever we feel awkward and embarrassed..and if we had a time machine we could time travel and correct the mistakes we did in the past...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

ahh i can't choose they are all so awesome


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Is this a poll?


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

So hard to choose between teleportation and invisibility but I think I'll go with teleporting.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

*Teleporting*: No, it just isn't necessary ......takes the fun out of space and time, if you ask me.

*Mind-reading:* It kind of depends on whether I could turn it on or off....I honestly would fear for myself if I couldn't. Also, I feel like there would be massive negative karmic reciprocation for voyeuristically intruding on people's thoughts. Maybe in _just a few_ instances would I think it's worth it to actually use this ability. If someone else did this to me, I would be _pissed._

*Mind-control/ telekinesis: *I don't like the idea of free will being violated; once again it defeats the whole purpose of having a Universe where we each have separate minds. So no mind control for me. As far as Telekinesis, I think it actually exists, but is too difficult for most people to acquire. But sure, I'd take it in a heartbeat.

*Invisibility: *I mean....it seems like there's just so much that could go horribly wrong.

*700-year long life: *Too long, plus, how old would I feel/ look?

*Time Travel:* No, defeats the purpose of space/ time.

*Switching genders:* YES.

*Free of anxiety and low self-esteem:* No, I wouldn't. Fear and shame are indicators that something is wrong; if you didn't have them you wouldn't know when to fix it.

*Shapeshift into an animal: *I feel like it's just too dangerous, plus I wouldn't get to have clothes, which is another problem.

*Richest and most powerful:* Monetary wealth and socially-vested importance isn't real power to me, it's more of a cheap imposter or false idol.

*Space travel and find intelligent life: *I'll leave that to the people who were actually meant to do that with their lives. Godspeed though.

*The ability to fly:* Sure, why not. I'd use it pretty sparingly though.

*The strongest, fastest person in the world:* Nah, not necessary.

If there's any super-power I desire, it would be shape-shifting.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

fly


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

strongest and fastest all the way


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

1. healthy 700 years (no anxiety if i have a long time to achieve stuff)
2. mind control (even less anxiety if i can make ppl like me)
3. shapeshift into animals (just for fun)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the ability to date porn actresses


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

If I could only pick one, I would go with being the richest and most powerful person on Earth. I would use the power and money to try to fix all of the world's problems and unite the planet's governments in a common goal of colonizing the galaxy.


----------

